# Is the Church the Source of Much Injustice?



## Grillsy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brother and Sisters (er... Adelphoi?),

I have to prepare a presentation on the aforementioned subject "is the Church the source of much injustice"? I am really have trouble with how to approach this.

Can anyone recommended any good resources or perhaps give their own opinion on this subject.


----------



## Grillsy (Oct 12, 2009)

Joshua said:


> That's a can of worms due to the massive differing definitions of "the Church."



Exactly. Now you see my dilemma.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 12, 2009)

No, the church isn't; mankind's fallen human nature is.


----------



## Grillsy (Oct 12, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Then what you write about is said dilemma. That, or ask the prof what his definition of "the Church" is.



Okay sorry I was a little bit vague in the OP.

My prof is a Campbellite, the room will be full of Baptists and Campbellites. With little Reformed me in the middle. There most definitely be a difference of opinion as to what the Church is. I have the liberty to define Church as I want to. I figure I am going to have to explain the visible versus invisible view. That being said I still am having trouble on how to approach the question.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 12, 2009)

^^Use what I said. The church isn't the problem; it's the people.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 12, 2009)

Divide the question. Is the _institution_ of church a source of much injustice? No. Historically has the church committed great injustices? Yes. Injustice is accidental, not essential, to the church.


----------



## Nathan Riese (Oct 12, 2009)

The Church = the Body of Christ.

Is the institution established and sanctified by Christ the source of injustice?....no. 

As said, it's not the Church itself that is the source of injustice, it's the people. Understanding the depravity of man should lead one to this conclusion. The visible church is made of fallen people. Are they the source of much injustice? Yes, I'm sure. Yet it is their sin, not just the people by themselves. If i were you, i'd address that in my presentation.


----------



## Montanablue (Oct 12, 2009)

My first thought upon reading the subject was "Humans are the source of much injustice and the church is full of humans." That may not be the most useful way to approach the subject in your particular presentation, but I think its worth thinking about. 

Generally, I concur with Ruben, and think the way he divides the question might be the best way to present the topic to your class.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 12, 2009)

Contrast the true church versus the false. Medieval Papism was unjust as a system. Those truly saved saints of the ancient church were a persecuted minority who, through treating the sick and outcast, examplied the love of Christ. The false church now is unjust for peddling religious trinkets and using God as a tool for profit, while the true church proclaims truth and is willing to suffer in service to others.


----------

